# 2nd Cycle Test, EQ, Dbol



## justbecool1234 (Sep 9, 2015)

I know a guy who is:
29 years old, 5'9" 190lbs, 18%bf
his first cycle was test500/deca500 for 10 weeks with dbol kickstart years ago.  he's been back it and now he's ready.

this would be his second cycle.  he has some differing dosages on hand, but has planned out every week.

Week           Test E             EQ              Dbol                      Aromasin
1                  500               400             4 x 10mg/day               
2                  500               400                "                             6.25mg/day
3                  500               500                "                                  "
4                  500               500                "                                  "
5                  500               500                "                                  "
6                  500               500                "                                  "
7                  500               500                                                   "
8                  500               500                                                   "
9                  500               500                                                   "
8                  500               500                                                   "
9                  500               500                                                   "
10                500               500                                                   "                     HCG                        Nolva                       Clomid
11                500               500                                                    "
12                500               500                                                    "
13                500               500                                                    "
14                500               500                                                    "
15                500               500                                                    "
16                600           400 to 500?                                             "               250iu 4x/week
17                600                                                                       "                        "
18                600                                                                       "                        "
19                                                                                                                     "
20                                                                                                                     "
21                                                                                                                                                40mg/day                  50mg/day
22                                                                                                                                                40mg/day                  50mg/day
23                                                                                                                                                20mg/day                  50mg/day
24                                                                                                                                                20mg/day                  50mg/day
25                                                                                                                                                20mg/day                  25mg/day


the reason why the eq starts at 400mg is because he has a little eq left over and enough eq250 for 10 weeks.  should he use the lower doses in the beginning or the end of the cycle? realistically the enough eq200 to run 500 for most of the cycle then a couple of weeks of 600. 
yes will be splitting 20mg dbol pills.  he got a nice pill splitter and its the best thing ever.  he wants to keep levels as smooth and constant as possible.
how does the hcg and pct look?  he will only have 5000ius total of hcg.
what is the general consensus on aromasin?  should he just start it and adjust on the fly or use it as needed? 
he is wrapping up his dieting season and will eat for two weeks (carb cycling to prime for the cycle).  then he will start his cycle. first injection set for 10/5/15.  he will inject the test and eq together through 1.5" 23g 3cc.  injection early on mondays and late on thursdays. 

This whole process of cycle,pct, and recovery will take him to april when he will start cutting again.

he just wanted to lay out his thoughts.  and curious as to anybody's input.  thanks guys!


----------



## justbecool1234 (Sep 9, 2015)

ok.... that didn't format the way it was suppose to :-(


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 9, 2015)

Maybe he should make his own account. Welcome to the underground.


----------



## justbecool1234 (Sep 9, 2015)

ggrrrr... tryin to put a table in


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 9, 2015)

Do it in excell. Screenshot. Tinypic.com to host


----------



## justbecool1234 (Sep 9, 2015)

hope this works


----------



## DF (Sep 10, 2015)

You may need to bump
The AI while on the dbol.


----------



## justbecool1234 (Sep 10, 2015)

great advice! I can say that 50mg/day dbol was used in the past without ai and without issue, but will for sure take it under advisement!  What do u think about taking the dbol 10mg x 4 per day?  Trying to keep levels constant.


----------



## DF (Sep 10, 2015)

I'd only do that on non lifting days.  I like to take the majority an hour or so before the workout.


----------



## justbecool1234 (Oct 14, 2015)

So test e 500/week. Eq 500/wk. Dbol 10mg 4xday

Week 2 and feeling great already... kinda putting weight on a little faster than I would like, so I gotta make sure I clean up my diet a bit.  Waiting for the eq appetite boost to kick in because its tough to get 4,000 clean calories in.  If I wieght 200 lbs, is 300g of protein enough?


----------



## justbecool1234 (Oct 14, 2015)

aside from some pip, so far so good.


----------



## justbecool1234 (Oct 30, 2015)

4 weeks in and strength is up great!  but I think this eq is killing my cardio... would taking aspirin help?  what else can I do?  dealing with a lil more pip than my last cycle for some reason as well... but the gains are coming so who cares?!?!?!  oh... when does the eq appetite kick in?


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 30, 2015)

Ahh there you are. Thought maybe you'd disappeared. I have no experience with eq or dbol. So no first hand help from me there. 

Glad to see your back, keep us updated. I'm sure others will chime in soon.


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 30, 2015)

DF said:


> You may need to bump
> The AI while on the dbol.



i need to do this. Dbol makes my tits explode


----------



## justbecool1234 (Oct 30, 2015)

4 weeks in and I feel my nipples all the time... dont think the ai is needed just yet... I have it on hand tho when it is needed.  When I did test and deca, I eventually needed nolva, but no problems then.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 30, 2015)

Stop feeling your nipples


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 30, 2015)

MIKE53ALI said:


> 4 weeks in and I feel my nipples all the time... dont think the ai is needed just yet... I have it on hand tho when it is needed.  When I did test and deca, I eventually needed nolva, but no problems then.



you need an AI 150% when on dbol.  No ? about it.  

I like EQ a like, but it takes 6wks to really work, so by the time your off the dbol the EQ will begin working.  

But you need to read some stickies here man.  get the basics down pat


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Stop feeling your nipples



Seriously this will actually stimulate tissue growth


----------



## justbecool1234 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ive used 25mg a x2/day before with no problems. Now Im using 10 x4/day.  I have aromasin on hand.  May start 12.5/day... but again... not seeing any issues to warrant it....


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 30, 2015)

Just because you don't have physical sides doesn't mean your e2 isn't jacked way up. You need to do labs.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 30, 2015)

MIKE53ALI said:


> Ive used 25mg a x2/day before with no problems. Now Im using 10 x4/day.  I have aromasin on hand.  May start 12.5/day... but again... not seeing any issues to warrant it....



you dont need to see anything to "warrant" it.  When taking dbol, you take an AI.  thats all there is, im younger & i know some older guys dont use or lightly use AI's.  But dbol is wet and plently wet to warrant a AI, esp with EQ too.


----------



## justbecool1234 (Oct 30, 2015)

I guess I'll start the ai then... got it, may as well use it... may start at 6.25mg ed


----------



## Dex (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't think that I will do the dbol again. I got so swollen and pumped on it that it felt like I was getting compartment syndrome.


----------



## justbecool1234 (Nov 14, 2015)

Well end of 6 weeks and my last day of dbol :-( 

Strength is way up!  Weight is up a bit.  Using the liquid nolvadex 20mg at night now and using aromasin at 6mg to 8mg every night.  

My last pin was in my left vasoglute, musta missed it, hurts like hell.  Did my right vasoglute on monday and it went great.... I need a nurse chick to handle this stuff for me lol

I've got these little Aromasins at 25mg a pill.  They are triangular shaped but I still try to quarter or third them up in a pill splitter but I know its no where near perfect... how should I dose the aromasin?

Nuts feel like they may have shrunk a bit... I think its a lil early for that, but who knows... I didn't feel that until 8 weeks on test and deca at 500/wk each

Overall very happy with the results so far.  Still waiting for that eq hunger.  Keeping an eye on tingly nips.  That strength and a lil bit of size is feeling great!  10 weeks left of eq then Ive got 2 more weeks of test after that.  Then hcg 1000iu/week starting after the eq for 5 weeks... then clomid and nolva for pct for 4 to 5 weeks....

went from 195 to 215lbs in these 6 weeks... keeping the protein up, but I gotta admit, I gotta try to keep it a lil cleaner...

My cardio comes and goes and I guess thats due to the eq... anything I can do to combat that?  Aspirin or something?


----------



## GSgator (Nov 15, 2015)

EQ should improve the cardio greatly also I never experenced the Hunger some ppl rave about.


----------



## justbecool1234 (Nov 15, 2015)

I dunno man... first I felt my cardio go... then I read that eq thickens the blood.  So much that some people donate blood to counter.  Im only on 500mg a week of eq so I dont think thats a high enough dose to do anything like that


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 15, 2015)

It's not gonna hurt though.


----------



## jiorio95 (Nov 17, 2015)

I just got off EQ for 16 weeks, I really noticed the hunger kick in about 8 weeks in... much later than I was anticipating.  I thought the eq hunger thing was a myth then I looked at my cal tracking for a week one time and couldn't believe how much I was eating and my stomach was grumbling an hour later.  

Good luck with this one. This is my next planned cycle so I'm interested. 

How does the weight look from the dbol?  Keeping any leanness or do you feel just bloat weight?


----------



## justbecool1234 (Nov 17, 2015)

jiorio95 said:


> I just got off EQ for 16 weeks, I really noticed the hunger kick in about 8 weeks in... much later than I was anticipating.  I thought the eq hunger thing was a myth then I looked at my cal tracking for a week one time and couldn't believe how much I was eating and my stomach was grumbling an hour later.
> 
> Good luck with this one. This is my next planned cycle so I'm interested.
> 
> How does the weight look from the dbol?  Keeping any leanness or do you feel just bloat weight?



What was your cycle and doses?

Six weeks of 40mg dbol and size and strength is good.  My diet needs to be better but Im making great progress.  I felt crazy dry yesterday (my first day of dbol).  I mean I down right felt sick but better today.  

I am dealing with a lil bloat... adjusting my ai.... cant wait to come off and work on maintenance and recovery to see what I can keep.  Then diet it down... love the ride.


----------



## justbecool1234 (Nov 17, 2015)

MIKE53ALI said:


> What was your cycle and doses?
> 
> Six weeks of 40mg dbol and size and strength is good.  My diet needs to be better but Im making great progress.  I felt crazy dry yesterday (my first day of dbol).  I mean I down right felt sick but better today.
> 
> I am dealing with a lil bloat... adjusting my ai.... cant wait to come off and work on maintenance and recovery to see what I can keep.  Then diet it down... love the ride.



I mean "my first day OFF of dbol"

and I was taking 10mg x 4 a day... I am convinced this is the way to do it to keep levels constant


----------



## jiorio95 (Nov 20, 2015)

MIKE53ALI said:


> What was your cycle and doses?
> 
> Six weeks of 40mg dbol and size and strength is good.  My diet needs to be better but Im making great progress.  I felt crazy dry yesterday (my first day of dbol).  I mean I down right felt sick but better today.
> 
> I am dealing with a lil bloat... adjusting my ai.... cant wait to come off and work on maintenance and recovery to see what I can keep.  Then diet it down... love the ride.



I ran 400mg/eq per week with 200mg test ethanate.  

Looking to add something into it next cycle if I use EQ again.  I like teh eq but I really felt like I have to run it for 16-20 weeks to get the most out of it...


----------



## justbecool1234 (Nov 20, 2015)

jiorio95 said:


> I ran 400mg/eq per week with 200mg test ethanate.
> 
> Looking to add something into it next cycle if I use EQ again.  I like teh eq but I really felt like I have to run it for 16-20 weeks to get the most out of it...


Im running 16 weeks of eq500/we and 18 weeks of test e500/wk.  End of week 7 and training is great.

But what were your results on those conservative doses?


----------



## justbecool1234 (Jan 29, 2016)

So I'm on the tail end of the cycle.  I have dropped the eq and am now on 1g of test e a week for the last few weeks.  No pip now.  So the eq was the pip culprit.  Three different eq brands were used.  I will admit they were a little old, but I'll never use eq again.  The pip was rediculous.  Hcg at 1000iu a week for 5 weeks then on to pct.  Overall satisfied with the results.  I will admit, diet could be better and I got the flu while I was on.  The pip really hurt some of my training tho, so I'm sticking to test and deca in the future.  195 to almost 220lbs.  Not bad.  Size is good.  Some exercises got pretty strong, others plateaued.  No major sides except the pip and night sweats when I took the aromasin too late at night, even that seemed to level off.  Oh... cardio went to hell, but I'm not too worried about that.


----------

